# little blucky fun



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really have to thank my nephew Hunter for this project. He's the one who came walking up out of the basement one cold and crappy day holding a blucky and basically said, "let's do something with this guy".

We had just a ton of fun working on him together. I do plan to still add some LED eyes, but posting pictures now just in case (tend to procrastinate).

Since I do still have 3 other bluckys laying around, I would appreciate and welcome all comments/suggestions/advice.

Thanks for looking


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice corpsing on the blucky. I like to see you went the extra step by cutting out the extra plastic in the rib cage and removed a few teeth too. With a little work these guys can look ok. You need to get the rest of them done. You can't have enough corpses.
This looks like a latex and stain job on this guy. You may wish to try doing one with a nylon stocking skin too. You'll need two pair of panty hose (Queen size). One pair will go over the legs and be pulled up to the shoulders. The legs of the second pair will do the arms and the remaining part will go over the skull. Paint over with latex and let dry. You can cut holes in the nylon to have the "skin" pulling away from the bones. Now go over it with a stain (Minwax is good but I got some from the dollar store that works ok too) Oak stain will give you the results you have now. Coloniel Cherry will give you that old meat look. Each corpse is an experiment so don't be afraid to try something different.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hunter be da man for inspiring this really cool looking guy:jol: I love that last shot - he looks so pleased with himself.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Vast improvement on a Blucky, nice work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks! 
Bone Dancer, I certainly don't want them to all have the same look, so will be trying the nylon & latex with one of them.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That must have been fun as heck to share that experiance with Hunter!! It looks great too!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work on this fick. Always good to have inspiration, around my house I'm the one with all the inspiration. I might have to make me one also, I have 4 bluckys in the basement,(hey they keep me company).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He has that nice wet decomposed look. I like what you did with the ribcage.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hunter be da man for inspiring this really cool looking guy:jol: I love that last shot - he looks so pleased with himself.


He is cute, isn't he?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great corpsing job- he looks great, like the way you did the ribs!!!


----------



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

kprimm said:


> Great work on this fick. Always good to have inspiration, around my house I'm the one with all the inspiration. I might have to make me one also, I have 4 bluckys in the basement,(hey they keep me company).


Hey, everyone needs a few corpses in their basement to keep them company....sometimes they are the only ones that will relate to some of our less normal thoughts.... GREAT JOB! I love these things, they must be such a great blank canvas. I'm going to have to pick a few up.... you could try making some nylon intestines/internal organs and stuffing them up in there and some will probably flop out, just as well. Just stuff some nylons (flesh tones) with some stuffing from a fabric store and tie off the ends, you could coat it with some latex and corpse them if you'd like but I just leave them fluffy...until they are soaked in blood. I tend to shoot for fresher corpses. Toy around with that, it's cheap and fun even if you don't end up using them!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I love this skele. For some reason it reminds me of the skeleton fight scene from Jason and the Argonauts. Great work


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very good work... I am always amazed when I look at the Blucky's hanging in the store and think that there is now way to make these things look good; but then see projects like this where they are made to look very realistic.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

He creeps me out!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love it Fick! It looks wet and juicy like the corpse in the movie, The Mummy!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I must admit to reading this thread solely because my nephew, Hunter, gives me good ideas as well. 

The coloring on this is fantastic! I've never worked so much brown into a skelly before. Thanks for the inspiration. And I agree with the previous poster that the look on his face is phenomenal.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, Fick, great job! I'm sorry I missed this! I hope you and your nephew had a blast doing up this guy! My only suggestion is to get the other ones corpsed.


----------

